# Six Top-Secret Aircraft Mistaken for UFOs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:smilien:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,524997,00.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whaddya mean, those are plain old American planes?!?!?!!


----------

